# mthrnite is such a dick



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nah man your not.


----------



## Win (Mar 21, 2010)

vouch etc.


----------



## Kattykitkat (Mar 21, 2010)

...yes


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Your doing a great job man  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 those noobs are just haters


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Black ace (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Nah man your not.


I agree
Everyone should get a life and buy the damn game


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 21, 2010)

I miss something?


----------



## Thoob (Mar 21, 2010)

Spoiler



LOL WHY IN NDS - ROM HACKING SECSHUN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






If you're a dick, I'm a vagina.


----------



## Win (Mar 21, 2010)

inb4 hundreds of asslicking members.

im out c_U


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

All the n00bs suck lets FLAME THEM TILL THEY DIE!!


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> That hurts. Thanks newcomer for not knowing anything at all about me. The established community knows pretty well that I'm not an ego stroker though, so that's some comfort at least.


Newcomer? Just because of my low posts? I've been at gbatemp since the gba times. 
Although I havent been reading the stuff at the general boards and trying to know all the members here like you do.
but "established community"? you're talking about an established community online, and that makes you feel better?
and you tell me it's not about making yourself feel better?


----------



## Shabang21 (Mar 21, 2010)

With the exception of your user picture, you seem pretty alright.

If I had to judge you based off that pic though, I'd most likely class you as a bald headed cunt.


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Nah man your not.


keep on slurping the mod's ####


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> I miss something?


Just this
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2688755


----------



## kollen93 (Mar 21, 2010)

any news yet about the patch?


----------



## eugene222 (Mar 21, 2010)

OH PLS STOP THIS FLAMMING.... IF YOU ALL WANT A FULL PATCH, then TAKE V.1.5 AND TRANSLATE THE LEFT OVER BY YOURSELVES? WHAT is THIS? Here is nobody a dick or something else...


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Kattykitkat (Mar 21, 2010)

Why are mods allowed to make totally irrelevant topics yet if I made a pointless topic it'd get locked? HMM


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 21, 2010)

Dont let these fools get you down mthr. The real members of the forum, who know what you and the rest of the staff actually do, and aren't just stupid impatient greedy children, respect the hard work you put in here and love you for it.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## laurenz (Mar 21, 2010)

If you want to be professional for banning someone with duplicate accounts. Keep being professional. That means you should not care about people saying things about you, yet you argued with them and forced the discussion to an end with your privileges with a final, worthless argument. That's just uncool dude.

Oh yeah, about the dude being banned, I don't really care. I just like to moan.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Dont let these fools get you down mthr. The real members of the forum, who know what you and the rest of the staff actually do, and aren't just stupid impatient greedy children, respect the hard work you put in here and love you for it.


Well said, were behind you mthr


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Kattykitkat said:
			
		

> Why are mods allowed to make totally irrelevant topics yet if I made a pointless topic it'd get locked? HMM


To draw out the trolls from their caves of course


----------



## Zezaru (Mar 21, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> If you want to be professional for banning someone with duplicate accounts. Keep being professional. That means you should not care about people saying things about you, yet you argued with them and forced the discussion to an end with your privileges with a final, worthless argument. That's just uncool dude.
> 
> Oh yeah, about the dude being banned, I don't really care. I just like to moan.



This is the real truth.


----------



## Wyden (Mar 21, 2010)

Unban the kid, who cares what he did in the past? he's contributing to the community, which is rare nowadays.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Kattykitkat said:
			
		

> Why are mods allowed to make totally irrelevant topics yet if I made a pointless topic it'd get locked? HMM


Mods>You


----------



## Deathgaze97 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Kattykitkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sucks. We're people, dammit.


----------



## _dd_ (Mar 21, 2010)

The thing that stands out most in my mind about this whole situation is:

That thread got 99,959 page views in less than 72 hours. I'd assume a huge amount of guests were viewing those pages also. Guests do see ads correct?  I'm not sure how this site manages its server costs, but I'm sure throwing money down the drain doesn't help pay the bills.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 21, 2010)

Serious lack of dick pics in this thread


----------



## LeviCG (Mar 21, 2010)

I think the mods/admins here have been extremely ridiculous as of late, especially with their little power trips since pokemon has been released. I thought this site was all about sharing information and helping people? I admit closing billions of pokemon threads is quite the way to go, but sitting there not only deleting post and locking threads, replacing their comments with silly pictures is just beyond power tripping. Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people. Are you mods helping people? Or just satisfying your need for your version of control? You know, if you ban this guy, and keep him from helping, more and more pokemon threads will continue to pop up. This guy had the solution. And uh "buying the damn game" isn't a solution for a lot of people, so get off that band wagon. If you don't like the fact that people acquire the game through other methods then that is YOUR business, and should not be used as an excuse to treat people the way that you do. If you choose to lessen the validity of my post due to my post count, that is a serious problem and I suggest you evaluate your life and look and see if you're really that pathetic.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Deathgaze97 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they run the site and keep it running and not filled with spam so you
yes indeed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can talk on this site without it being a crap load of fuck


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 21, 2010)

Umm, what just happened? I wake up to several bizarre threads about banning someone working on a Pokemon patch, filled with obscene content that would have gotten me suspended five year years ago; and now this out-of-place thread with even more strange posts.

*Was there a GBATemp / 4chan merger that I did not hear about?*


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Look, it's not as if I haven't unbanned people before.. yeah it's rare, but it happens. This particular guy had several accounts here, he was very very clearly in violation of our rules. I understand that all of you who joined on March 10th and some others who are very big Pokemon fans are upset about this, and I'm sorry for that. If you indeed think that I'm just throwing power around, you're welcome to your opinion. The other moderators here (and many of the members) are my friends, and I'm open to them counseling me on what to do here, as is always the case.

I confess that Pokemon never really "did it" for me, so I'm not a fan, but that isn't why I banned that guy. I banned him because he violated the rules of the board I'm charged to moderate. I know the "just doing my job" excuse doesn't fly with a lot of you, but there we are.

So, to sum up.. most of the other mods are in on this, and if it's their opinion that I should unban the guy I will. The folks that want to scream and shout COMMUNISM and the like, well, they don't get much of my ear. I'm a reasonable person and don't really respond well to irate ranting.

edit: Hi cruddy!


----------



## Kattykitkat (Mar 21, 2010)

LeviCG said:
			
		

> I think the mods/admins here have been extremely ridiculous as of late, especially with their little power trips since pokemon has been released. I thought this site was all about sharing information and helping people? I admit closing billions of pokemon threads is quite the way to go, but sitting there not only deleting post and locking threads, replacing their comments with silly pictures is just beyond power tripping. Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people. Are you mods helping people? Or just satisfying your need for your version of control? You know, if you ban this guy, and keep him from helping, more and more pokemon threads will continue to pop up. This guy had the solution. And uh "buying the damn game" isn't a solution for a lot of people, so get off that band wagon. If you don't like the fact that people acquire the game through other methods then that is YOUR business, and should not be used as an excuse to treat people the way that you do. If you choose to lessen the validity of my post due to my post count, that is a serious problem and I suggest you evaluate your life and look and see if you're really that pathetic.




^ THIS.


THIIIIIIS.


----------



## laurenz (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you always kiss asses of people higher in the hierarchy than you? Stop fooling yourself boy, create a personality and become someone yourself.


----------



## Wyden (Mar 21, 2010)

LeviCG said:
			
		

> I think the mods/admins here have been extremely ridiculous as of late, especially with their little power trips since pokemon has been released. I thought this site was all about sharing information and helping people? I admit closing billions of pokemon threads is quite the way to go, but sitting there not only deleting post and locking threads, replacing their comments with silly pictures is just beyond power tripping. Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people. Are you mods helping people? Or just satisfying your need for your version of control? You know, if you ban this guy, and keep him from helping, more and more pokemon threads will continue to pop up. This guy had the solution. And uh "buying the damn game" isn't a solution for a lot of people, so get off that band wagon. If you don't like the fact that people acquire the game through other methods then that is YOUR business, and should not be used as an excuse to treat people the way that you do. If you choose to lessen the validity of my post due to my post count, that is a serious problem and I suggest you evaluate your life and look and see if you're really that pathetic.


QFT


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

gosh mthrnite you're such a dick!


----------



## _dd_ (Mar 21, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Look, it's not as if I haven't unbanned people before.. yeah it's rare, but it happens. This particular guy had several accounts here, he was very very clearly in violation of our rules. I understand that all of you who joined on March 10th and some others who are very big Pokemon fans are upset about this, and I'm sorry for that. If you indeed think that I'm just throwing power around, you're welcome to your opinion. The other moderators here (and many of the members) are my friends, and I'm open to them counseling me on what to do here, as is always the case.
> 
> I confess that Pokemon never really "did it" for me, so I'm not a fan, but that isn't why I banned that guy. I banned him because he violated the rules of the board I'm charged to moderate. I know the "just doing my job" excuse doesn't fly with a lot of you, but there we are.
> 
> So, to sum up.. most of the other mods are in on this, and if it's their opinion that I should unban the guy I will. The folks that want to scream and shout COMMUNISM and the like, well, they don't get much of my ear. I'm a reasonable person and don't really respond well to irate ranting.



Ah, with class. 
Cheers.


----------



## eugene222 (Mar 21, 2010)

Be or not be this is the question


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

LeviCG said:
			
		

> I think the mods/admins here have been extremely ridiculous as of late, especially with their little power trips since pokemon has been released. I thought this site was all about sharing information and helping people? I admit closing billions of pokemon threads is quite the way to go, but sitting there not only deleting post and locking threads, replacing their comments with silly pictures is just beyond power tripping. Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people. Are you mods helping people? Or just satisfying your need for your version of control? You know, if you ban this guy, and keep him from helping, more and more pokemon threads will continue to pop up. This guy had the solution. And uh "buying the damn game" isn't a solution for a lot of people, so get off that band wagon. If you don't like the fact that people acquire the game through other methods then that is YOUR business, and should not be used as an excuse to treat people the way that you do. If you choose to lessen the validity of my post due to my post count, that is a serious problem and I suggest you evaluate your life and look and see if you're really that pathetic.


this needs to be in bigger fonts

I think the mods/admins here have been extremely ridiculous as of late, especially with their little power trips since pokemon has been released. I thought this site was all about sharing information and helping people? I admit closing billions of pokemon threads is quite the way to go, but sitting there not only deleting post and locking threads, replacing their comments with silly pictures is just beyond power tripping. Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people. Are you mods helping people? Or just satisfying your need for your version of control? You know, if you ban this guy, and keep him from helping, more and more pokemon threads will continue to pop up. This guy had the solution. And uh "buying the damn game" isn't a solution for a lot of people, so get off that band wagon. If you don't like the fact that people acquire the game through other methods then that is YOUR business, and should not be used as an excuse to treat people the way that you do. If you choose to lessen the validity of my post due to my post count, that is a serious problem and I suggest you evaluate your life and look and see if you're really that pathetic.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 21, 2010)

LeviCG said:
			
		

> Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people.


We had the freedom of speech and opinion here? I thought this site was owned by someone, and therefore he/they controls all the content put up? Pretty sure THIS question has been discussed over at one point.

Also, haven't we seen other people with multiple accounts before...?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Mar 21, 2010)

Mthrnite he's just an impatient member waiting for pokemon patch. 
Don't let it get to you, so what if you banned the guy who was making the patch,
He can be like everyone else and wait for a patch made by actual hackers us board members know.


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 21, 2010)

bulls414 said:
			
		

> guys i think hes back
> [ROM LINK REMOVED]


You PROBABLY accidentally just linked to a rom site. I suggest you remove that now.

I like what I'm reading about GBATemp though! It is very funny to hear other website's opinions. Someone likes "Bulabasaur" and not "BULABASAUR"?


----------



## Wyden (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon or not, the kid was contributing to the board, HOW OFTEN DO YOU SEE SOMEONE DOING THAT?


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 21, 2010)

This is nonsense, you got a job to do, so if the rules are broken, then culptrit has to face the consequencies.

I would hate to think what the temp would be like if these rules were not enforced, take no notice mthrnite, and keep up the good work, this is just sour grapes.


----------



## Win (Mar 21, 2010)

LeviCG said:
			
		

> I think the mods/admins here have been extremely ridiculous as of late, especially with their little power trips since pokemon has been released. I thought this site was all about sharing information and helping people? I admit closing billions of pokemon threads is quite the way to go, but sitting there not only deleting post and locking threads, replacing their comments with silly pictures is just beyond power tripping. Mods on this site are seeming to take away peoples freedom of speech and opinion. To ban someone over something as silly as "identity crisis" is beyond stupid, especially when this person is helping people. Are you mods helping people? Or just satisfying your need for your version of control? You know, if you ban this guy, and keep him from helping, more and more pokemon threads will continue to pop up. This guy had the solution. And uh "buying the damn game" isn't a solution for a lot of people, so get off that band wagon. If you don't like the fact that people acquire the game through other methods then that is YOUR business, and should not be used as an excuse to treat people the way that you do. If you choose to lessen the validity of my post due to my post count, that is a serious problem and I suggest you evaluate your life and look and see if you're really that pathetic.



not replying to that mister great mod? :S


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what people have trouble understanding here. Either a patch for pokemon exists or does not exist, theres literally nothing else to even be discussed so theres no point having any threads about it at all. No random idiot on this board is going to make a fix and you are gullible if you think it will happen. When was the last time you saw someone who ACTUALLY made a fix for a game post threads about their bullshit 'progress'?

Either you know how to do it, or you don't. You cannot just stumble across a working method, it does not work like that.


----------



## _dd_ (Mar 21, 2010)

_dd_ said:
			
		

> The thing that stands out most in my mind about this whole situation is:
> 
> That thread got* 99,959 page views in less than 72 hours*. I'd assume a huge amount of guests were viewing those pages also. Guests do see ads, correct?  I'm not sure how this site manages its server costs, but I'm sure throwing money down the drain doesn't help pay the bills.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 21, 2010)

Win said:
			
		

> LeviCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How was the name 'Win' not taken until last September  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










EDIT: Also, if this guy gets unbanned despite multiple accounts, I'm making accounts for the rest of the Full House characters. I sure hope he comes back so I can have conversations with myself as the characters and relive the scenes.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 21, 2010)

I predict a fucking REVOLUTION!!!!

You mods should prepare to fight us!


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

ambitous21 said:
			
		

> LeviCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what people have trouble understanding here. Either a patch for pokemon exists or does not exist, theres literally nothing else to even be discussed so theres no point having any threads about it at all. No random idiot on this board is going to make a fix and you are gullible if you think it will happen. When was the last time you saw someone who ACTUALLY made a fix for a game post threads about their bullshit 'progress'?
> 
> Either you know how to do it, or you don't. You cannot just stumble across a working method, it does not work like that.


Truth, most likely nobody from those threads will be able to make the patch themselves.
But this is a damn FORUM.
Where people discuss things. Since we can't play the game, damn sure we want to talk about it, talk about the AP.
And we can't even do that??
Why have a forum then? If we wanted News only, we could just have the front page, and delete the forums then


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> I predict a fucking REVOLUTION!!!!
> 
> You mods should prepare to fight us!



You know all they need to do is click one button and you vanish into thin air, as if you never existed on GBAtemp, right?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes... But as things are turning people will start one... I'm not saying that is me...


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 21, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> I predict a fucking REVOLUTION!!!!
> 
> You mods should prepare to fight us!


But-but-but, HE'S ONLY ONE MAN! How can revolution fight ALL of the mods!? Who's "us"?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 21, 2010)

ambitous21 said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point of view... And when someone trys to help PUFF! he vanishes into a sudden dark cloud... just because he's not one but 4 people? wtf???


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 21, 2010)

It's simple really, you don't like the rules?  then keep away.

A sad day indeed when it comes to this.


----------



## emigre (Mar 21, 2010)

Its true what they say about pokemon, it does corrupt the young!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Being serious some people should get a grip here, ryqib12 got banned becasue he broke the rules and the rules should apply to all. And good work to the staff on that. 

For those getting pissed and going to start a "revolution," for your sake grow up otherwise you'll sturggle in real life. If you want to play the game there are alternative methods. Piracy isn't a right.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 21, 2010)

mthr isn't a dick. ryqib12 is.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 21, 2010)

ambitous21 said:
			
		

> Truth, most likely nobody from those threads will be able to make the patch themselves.
> But this is a damn FORUM.
> Where people discuss things. Since we can't play the game, damn sure we want to talk about it, talk about the AP.
> And we can't even do that??
> Why have a forum then? If we wanted News only, we could just have the front page, and delete the forums then



When the 'discussion' is all rumours or outright lies because no one posting in these threads knows anything about the protection, then its clear it needs to be closed because its detrimental and as said, a waste of bandwidth. Theres nothing to actually talk about, its just misleading people.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Kattykitkat said:
			
		

> LeviCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that all these pokemon threads waste server space, and are REALLY annoying to the regular members here.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Kattykitkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS
ALL U NOOBS ARE ANNOYING!!!


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up. You'll never become a mod, dream as you may.


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 21, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> You do know that all these pokemon threads waste server space, and are REALLY annoying to the regular members here.



So new members aren't allowed to make threads because that is a waste of server space and annoys the 'regular' members? That's new


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 21, 2010)

Kattykitkat said:
			
		

> LeviCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that, and QF wrong.

All of you complaining about staff power abuse/ power trips, bad moderating and so on are talking from positions of complete ignorance. You obviously have no clue about what the mods here do, and are trying to achieve in their capacity as staff here. I come from a privileged position of working with mthr and the other staff behind the scenes in my role as irc staff, and have been lucky enough to catch a glimpse of how this place is really run. You guys do not appreciate the huge level of discussion that takes place in an attempt to keep this place enjoyable and fair for everyone. 

I find the level of disrespect to the staffs discretion and the childishness shown here today both astounding and disconcerting. Ever since Pokemon was dumped you people have swarmed here like a plague just to cry and moan and act like this forum owes you something. The selfishness and impatience I have seen is downright disgusting. I wish many of you would just leave this place and find somewhere else to cry, because quite frankly, and it saddens me to say this, as members most of you are just not worth a damn.


----------



## brofaux (Mar 21, 2010)

Suggestion: Make a temporary sub forum that's reserved only for Pokemon related talk? 
It can be deleted once the HG/SS chaos dies down, and it reduces the clutter that regular members have to see.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hidoshi said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They shouldn't make new threads about the same thing when another guy makes the same thread 5min ago.


----------



## Pokeeater (Mar 21, 2010)

GBAtemp hates pokemon ?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Mar 21, 2010)

No they just hate when 400 threads are made every second


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokeeater said:
			
		

> GBAtemp hates pokemon ?


No, just spamming pokemon threads


----------



## LeviCG (Mar 21, 2010)

Alright, clearly you didn't read my post very well. I said, closing billions of pokemon threads is the way to go. No where did I state that keeping those threads open and alive was a good thing. However, closing and locking is one thing, but taking others comments, and completely making it be something else is wrong. Deleting obscene content, rude behavior, and things such is that is quite understandable, but doing the things some of these mods have done is quite immature and unprofessional. Now, Rockstar, please refrain from posting if you lack anything constructive. You seem to be quite the fanboy of this site, and your actions only tarnish the name GBAtemp, instead of making it sound delightful and full of cherry pie. Calling me a "noob" based on what someone else has said, not counting the fact that what they said wasn't even true, just isn't helping anything, and surely isn't helping the problem at hand. Thanks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

LOCK THIS JUNK THREAD WITH FUCKING NOOBS


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 21, 2010)

You folks want freedom of speech and opinion? Start a personal blog. When members sign up to the site they agree to certain rules. Rules have been violated followed by people bitching and derailed topics (thus violating more rules). It's great that folks are enthusiastic about the game but the amount of crap that floods in from it is astonishing.

Get over it folks, move on with your lives and if you want the game right now? BUY IT. Otherwise just cool it and wait for a fix from someone that isn't breaking the rules or for a firmware update for your flash kits.

Many people don't seem to understand this but I'll say it nice and clear for you folks. PIRACY IS NOT A RIGHT!


----------



## Win (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> LOCK THIS JUNK THREAD WITH FUCKING NOOBS



define "noobs" and try having a real life and not conjuring 1 up in your cell-less mush of a 'brain'.


----------



## Zentari2238 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well , I can't believe I'm using my account to actually post something on these boards but here it goes.

Anyway,having "served" as a mod myself (BleachTV,BleachFlame,BleachBoards) I can understand why he was banned and agree with it on the grounds that he DID break the rules.On the other hand I can't say I agree with your actions ; instead of swinging the hammer at full force you should have pmed him first in order to avoid this mess.If a thread has that many views it's only logical that you ARE gonna piss people off even if you are just doing your job but instead of taking a more tactful approach, you promptly banned him , then closed the thread with a heavy statement that he broke the rules and had to be banned ( a post that was deleted of course).

To top it off , you go out of your way to make a thread like this in order to reaffirm your actions as just (if it was really about letting all the leechers blow their steam off you wouldn't bother mentioning that the other mods are backing you up).

I suggest you take a few minutes outside in order to calm down a little,stuff like this can mess up your nerves.


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

brofaux said:
			
		

> Suggestion: Make a temporary sub forum that's reserved only for Pokemon related talk?
> It can be deleted once the HG/SS chaos dies down, and it reduces the clutter that regular members have to see.


I agree with this.
The discussion has to go somewhere.
Useless threads can be deleted at the end of each day so it doesnt take up space.


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

ambitous21 said:
			
		

> brofaux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about you go and make yourself a nice Invisionfree board to discuss this on? That way you won't have to abide by any of GBAtemps rules and GBAtemp won't have to put up with your bitching.


----------



## brofaux (Mar 21, 2010)

By the way, my two cents on the whole mods abusing power thing-

Having been a moderator on multiple sites and a World of Warcraft GM, I can say this:
Power DOES corrupt your ability to make rational, fair decisions. I'm not saying it makes you totally egoistical and idiotic, but it doesn't make you do things that you previously wouldn't do, or you just do things without putting in as much thought as you would before.

Now, again, the amount of change depends on the person, but it affects everyone who gets a higher power in a community involving people/players. Anyone who denies that is either lying or doesn't realize it themselves. 


I'm not accusing anyone or saying that all admins/GMs/Mods/Ops are bad, its a fact.

*The one thing that I, and most others, would ask of them is this-*
When you choose to do something, please give the members a good explanation for why you do it. This keeps things understandable and reduces room for miscommunication and possible spite.

A simple but strong explanation for why you lock something/ban someone with CLEAR strong justifiable reasons is GOOD.


ALSO realize this, and again this is coming from my experience: Understand that you are NOT a God and that you're word IS NOT the law, and you CAN MAKE MISTAKES. If members of the community (*and keep in mind that as a MOD/OP, you're ultimate job is to serve the people*). If you make an error in locking something or banning someone, you can always go back and unlock/unban that person. 
Fluidity is better than rigidness. 


Thats all, and I hope you actually read this and take into consideration what I said.
Thank you so much. ~Brofaux


----------



## Volture (Mar 21, 2010)

Kattykitkat said:
			
		

> Why are mods allowed to make totally irrelevant topics yet if I made a pointless topic it'd get locked? HMM


It's called power-abusing.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> ambitous21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this.
The discussion has to go somewhere.
Useless threads can be deleted at the end of each day so it doesnt take up space.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Win said:
			
		

> LeviCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do my best. When there is a significant release, especially if it doesn't "work on R4", the mod life gets very difficult. We are faced with tons of threads saying/asking the same thing, tons of reports of those threads, people joining just to get a patch and not really reading the rules, thus naming romsites and linking to roms, which CAN get us into trouble, and other horrors that may elude your understanding if you haven't been a moderator at a large site. The best we can do at those times is to try to stay relatively calm and just enforce the rules as we see them being broken. All the mods have their own personalities, and their own frustration limits, some even take a little time off when the heat is on and they find themselves being "reactive", I've done that myself.

I've drawn fire before for decisions I've made, decisions that weren't lightly made I might add. I've reversed decisions when it was shown I was being unreasonable, and I've learned different ways of tackling problems that have come up. I've gotta say, those that argue that I'm just enlarging my ball size by doing my moderating duties really just have no clue at all about who I am and how I work and play. This site has helped me a great deal, and I've promised that I will do all I can to help it in return. I've weathered a fair amount of crap due to this promise, and here I am again. Insults and unfounded and "easy" accusations I can handle.. I don't really have much of an ego to stroke, and I'm well past the age where ego-stroking is important anyway.

The impersonating thing, idunno, that wasn't why I banned him, I banned him for having 4 accounts, and yeah, that may not seem to you to be a big deal, but it's been established to us moderators that it is, what's more, it's in the rules that everyone agrees to when signing up. These board rules have been refined over time, and while they may not be perfect, they are the pin that holds the site together, and the "bible" that helps us moderate in an orderly fashion.

Buying the game is indeed an option for most people, and certainly I hope that most of you do. I was being a little snotty in saying that, but it at least had the kernel of sincerity.

The rest seems to be just more unfounded premises and insults.. which I don't feel the need to reply to. Hope this helps. In the time I've taken to type all this out, I'm sure some more posts have been rung up that I haven't seen. I'm a pretty busy guy in real life, so I may not respond right away.

My main reason for creating this thread was to let people throw some rocks at me and let some steam off, but also I hoped to learn something from some of the responses as well.

Thanks for listening 'tempers.


----------



## Gengar (Mar 21, 2010)

"They're taking up server space!" is one of the stupidest arguments I've ever heard in my entire life and can only be posted by a person that has absolutely no knowledge whatsoever how a forum works and how much "space" letters are using. 

Just unban this guy, what's the fucking big deal anyway?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

ambitous21 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, dont even want to beacuse I would have to deal with all you suckers.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2010)

Can someone else at least take over that little project? If someone like that dude could figure it out, it wouldn't take much to finish the work.


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 21, 2010)

brofaux said:
			
		

> By the way, my two cents on the whole mods abusing power thing-
> 
> Having been a moderator on multiple sites and a World of Warcraft GM, I can say this:
> Power DOES corrupt your ability to make rational, fair decisions. I'm not saying it makes you totally egoistical and idiotic, but it doesn't make you do things that you previously wouldn't do, or you just do things without putting in as much thought as you would before.
> ...


Another good post that deserves a quoting.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont see the problem at all. He was breaking the rules and the mods had to ban him. It's not like there wont be another patch. Infact, he just opened a thread on a ROM site about this. Says the updates wont be as fast but he promised to deliver it in the near future. A simple google search would be enough to find the thread.


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 21, 2010)

Look at the join date of most of the staff haters. lol
Break the rules and get banned its very simple. Evade ban get banned. Don't like it go to another site and then see the mods. The site has some pretty cool/lenient mods compared to other forums.


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> but without the hug because that'd be gay
> 
> QUOTE(Gengar @ Mar 21 2010, 03:58 PM)
> "They're taking up server space!" is one of the stupidest arguments I've ever heard in my entire life and can only be posted by a person that has absolutely no knowledge whatsoever how a forum works and how much "space" letters are using.
> ...




Rules are rules, all members must abide by them.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> LOCK THIS JUNK THREAD WITH FUCKING NOOBS


Lol your one of them right?

Sorry for not defending you.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk about you, atleast your better than the other 156 people posting shit


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

well they are not very good at catching ban evaders...let me tell u...


----------



## Domination (Mar 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> All actions, moderation and administration of GBAtemp are decided by the staff only and are not open to debate.



I'm no mod, but here's what I think: If you can't accept our rules, you shouldn't really make an account and join in. As much as I welcome friendly discussion, I'm tired of seeing all this flooding and hostility. I swear, in my 2 years here, and all the major releases I've seen, this is the definite worst.

I do wish to inquire, how many of you actually intend to stay after you get the patch? There will be a number, but a small number. You don't care about our site, you care about the patch. Our mods are just doing what they are supposed to do for our forum, is there really a need to bash them? So what would come out of this argument? Nothing.

A patch will come when it comes, there are plenty of releases at hand that you can play. Take for example, Infinite Space. You can play it. I'm sure it doesn't lose out to HG/SS as a RPG. You could play G/S/C if you haven't already. I mean, why restrict your choices to this one game and get heated up all the time, when you can have fun? I'm sure there are tons of PC games too.

Why can't we just be peaceful and wait for the patch?

Rules are rules. In the real world, you go to jail once you break the law. An internet forum should be no difference.


----------



## Influ (Mar 21, 2010)

Please don't flame the mods for doing their job. No one is above the rules however much good he's doing for the community.

Also, this guy is still working on the patch and is posting the updates on another site. I'm sure someone will eventually post the updates (there's none atm) here.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyways this thread should be closed.  

+1 to post count


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 21, 2010)

mthrnite is actually one of two mods I truly like. I don't dislike any of them, though. I am completely indifferent towards all but mthrnite and the other being shaunj66


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

You wouldn't actually ban God, would you?


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was like, totally just about to say this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(EDIT: and after the 4th ban, asking for co-operation isn't an option.)


----------



## Wyden (Mar 21, 2010)

the guy moved to another forum, can't say which one on here though but it rymes with congratulation!


----------



## MasterM (Mar 21, 2010)

Forum rules:
"If you have an issue with a member or moderation decision contact the member in question or a staff member via PM. DO NOT air your grievances publicly in the original topic or otherwise." 

To all those tree-hugging-pokemon-loving-raging-fanatics - honestly, anyone who disagree with forum rules should be banned. And to those "omg onoz ban every1 and no one will be left" - nobody will miss u. Go away.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dommy those are some amazing words you got there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommy for Mod!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> mthrnite is actually one of two mods I truly like. I don't dislike any of them, though. I am completely indifferent towards all but mthrnite and the other being shaunj66


mthrnite suspended me for 1 week like 3 months ago.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And told me to read a book to waste time!


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 21, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have broken the rules. :l


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

Aww, I love you mods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Make the trolls unhappy.


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> You wouldn't actually ban God, would you?



I don't believe any of our rules breaks his, so I don't see why he'd want to break ours in the first place.


But if needs must...


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

if i say the site, do i get instant banned? cause im reeeealy tempted to do so


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Bitch much?  Get a life already, its only a forum.

Not one staff member here is doing this job for "teh powah" they do it to help out and that's it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Eruonen said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I asked if someone could send me Kingdom hearts to me for free if they have a fake copy for ps2 lol.  Didn't know that was wrong oh well.

*Posts merged*

Anyways which ROM are we translating here?


----------



## dice (Mar 21, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Eruonen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So why the complaints?


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 21, 2010)

EriitoOokami said:
			
		

> if i say the site, do i get instant banned? cause im reeeealy tempted to do so


You seem to be aware of the consequences. I would say, you'd probably get a ban for doing it deliberately now. That other guy didn't though, but it could have been an "accident". He just had it removed... and maybe a warn?

I don't know how the process goes. Even so, there's enough mods here to silence you before very many people could get their hands on that website post.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> From Brofaux
> By the way, my two cents on the whole mods abusing power thing-
> 
> Having been a moderator on multiple sites and a World of Warcraft GM, I can say this:
> ...



Completely agreed on all of this. I was an admin on a site with 20,000+ members and looking back I had made some really dumb decisions because I just could. I made some genuine members quit because they disagreed with what I did. Mods here maybe you should think about this before continuing. Perhaps a poll or something like that on if people want him back? I don't see why that is out of the question as if the members want something aren't you here to give it to them? Even when Americans want something bad people in the government tend to help out with that sort of thing. Thats just my outlook on things.


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Completely agreed on all of this. I was an admin on a site with 20,000+ members and looking back I had made some really dumb decisions because I just could. I made some genuine members quit because they disagreed with what I did. Mods here maybe you should think about this before continuing. Perhaps a poll or something like that on if people want him back? I don't see why that is out of the question as* if the members want something aren't you here to give it to them? *Even when Americans want something bad people in the government tend to help out with that sort of thing. Thats just my outlook on things.



So using that logic, if I want some ice cream Shaunj66 has to go out and buy me ice cream, then drive all the way over to where I live to give it to me?


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 21, 2010)

Hidoshi said:
			
		

> Ok quotes from the forum rules:
> 
> After being suspended or banned anyone caught sneaking back onto the forum under an alias or "suspension/ban evading" will be banned.
> 
> ...



Quoting myself is cool.
That being said, most of the people in this thread should be happy they don't get warned or banned, since you're also breaking the rules.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Leokus said:
			
		

> Your a fewking prick.


You need English lessons


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

i dont even know why iv got a 10% warn, i got it before this whole thing even started and i didnt do anything wrong....


----------



## grape_garden (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh look, a staffer creating an irrelevant drama thread. And you wonder why people place such little faith in your administration?


----------



## laurenz (Mar 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if _everyone_ wants you to get an ice cream, than he should definitly get it for you.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

Why are people getting so worked up about this

Just because we are on the internet doesn't mean that the ways rules work changes. If someone in reality say found the solution for world hunger this would help millions of people but if he then went out and outright murdered someone he would still be punished the same way a anyone else. The reasoning behind this is that everyone is equal in rights in the eye of the law.

This guy broke the rules and he was punished, does it matter what the rule was, he may not of hacked into the forum but that doesn't stop him breaking rules. The mods do not show favouritism when coming to punishments. No mthrnite didn't hate him or have anything against him he did his job, which is to punish rule breakers. if you don't believe me go and make 4 accounts and see what happens, yes you will get banned.

People are getting worked up about a work around for a Ds game, yes a video game, and it wasn't even for the (U) rom it was just a translation. Also people are remembering that they are asking for something that will be helping them bypass Anti-Piracy which will be applied to an illegally obtained rom ( yes backups are illegal even if you have millions of copies of the retail you don't have permission to back it up ) and I know people are going to reply to this saying I have the original and I just want the fix to save space, your lying, I'm sure that there is a small majority who are in this position but I know that these are the people who are not complaining and are waiting patiently for a firmware update or a universal patch

Going back to my point before people are moaning at Mthrnite but I'm sure the other mods would of banned him if they were in that position it was just up to mthrnite and I think he did the right thing. People have already said that he is on a Rom forum now still updating the translation and so you don't have to act like its the end of the world, jut google him or wait until it finished and I'm sure some noob will post it on here going OMG OMG ITS FINISHED

As a side note most of the people complaining have either joined when pokemon was dumped or nether posted until now and now thing they now everything on the forums and thing that they are owed something . No Gbatemp owes you nothing and it is a privilege which I thank Costello, Shaun, Ace and every other staff for keeping it going. 

Now stop moaning and get on with your life, if you don't like how this place is run then leave


----------



## Domination (Mar 21, 2010)

To add on. During GTA, when the patch was made, it was a fucking front page post. I appreciated the gesture. I'm sure our mods can actually help in one way or another if you all were more peaceful.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to take something far to literally, what I meant was if all the members wanted a new section in the forums the mods and admins would be glad to help out. Or if they wanted a new banner, or a new theme, ect ect ect. If they want a member back who was doing nothing to HURT the site I think that there should be some way for the members to decide on if he can come back or not.


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

hahah, guys, a "poll" on him coming back? hes not gonna come back if he has the chance, why would he when he can post pre-patched roms on the new site hes on? pfft


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if I wanted a section just for porn, and everyone wanted it too, that means I'll get it?


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been said before and I'll say it again: *GBAtemp is not a democracy.*

Not to mention such a poll would be flooded with votes to let him back from members who registered just to vote.


----------



## kollen93 (Mar 21, 2010)

any news about a new patch


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Why are people getting so worked up about this
> 
> Just because we are on the internet doesn't mean that the ways rules work changes. If someone in reality say found the solution for world hunger this would help millions of people but if he then went out and *outright murdered someone he would still be punished the same way a anyone else.* The reasoning behind this is that everyone is equal in rights in the eye of the law.
> 
> ...



That is a terrible way to look at it, it would be more like if someone found the cure to world hunger and then decided to pretend he was the president for the week. Except everyone knew he was pretending to be the president so it was okay. That kind of made the rest of your argument useless to me.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dumbass


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
WE WANT A PORN SECTION
MAKE A POLL FAST


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

What I really find sad is how many more junk Members GBATemp will get... I feel OCD about those. 


Again, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you mthrnite.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Members being unbanned is not up for discussion, anyone who remembers the whole Bonemonkey thing knows this.

You cannot bitch or threat our admin into changing what they've done, you can try to reason with them and try to plea your cause and they may change their minds because they are good people.


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Far from that.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if it was a reasonable request, thats like saying you want someone who bricked a bunch of members DSs with a false program unbanned. This is different.


----------



## MrBubbles (Mar 21, 2010)

The funny thing is the* patch would give you Japanese based Pokemon with a Japanese based GTS.* I'm sure there are other tidbits that will screw you over in the long run. Say Nintendo runs an event for only legendary Pokemon or whatever? Guess what, your game ID/cart won't match up with the event. Sucks for you. This is just one of the many things that could potentially screw you over in the long-run.

Anyhow I was too a kid and I remember playing Silver with an English patch so I feel for you. Here you kids go, I reuploaded the files with the patched ROM in a single link:

POKEMON HEART GOLD PATCHED JAPANESE ROM


----------



## Linkpal (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what's going on, but I'm horrified at the number of adolescent children we have on this site. *shiver*


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would it, he wasn't banned for impersonating Rykin, that just made it worse, the main reason he was banned was because of his multiple accounts


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

* Qu

Online Rykin122

o View Profile
o Email
o Personal Message (Online)

Re: (lang. hack) The Japanese Pokémon HG / SS with official USA language
« Reply #61 on: Today at 04:22:32 PM »

Quote from: fatmike1993 on Today at 04:21:10 PM

rykin, if you had the chance, would you go back to gbatemp?

No, because of 2 reasons:
1. You'll get banned easilly
B. You can't upload pre-patch version on GBA
Report to moderator   Logged


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I'm going to do something else. Enough of this crap of mods not knowing where their boundaries are.

GBATemp just loses with this, but who cares anyway, what we want is a revolution, right guys?

Well, congrats.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and according to the rules they should have just banned the duplicate accounts and not all of them.


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> GBATemp just loses with this
> 
> Loses what? E-cred? I doubt it (not that e-cred has much value to begin with anyway).
> 
> QUOTE(ZackVee @ Mar 21 2010, 04:30 PM) Yes and according to the rules they should have just banned the duplicate accounts and not all of them.



The rule states secondary accounts, which means he broke the rule three times. Once for each extra account.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

How about this guys: BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. It's 40 bucks, and if you care this much about piracy, then you should have some extra money.


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 21, 2010)

he was also ban-evading. He was already supposed to be banned, but came back with different accounts. That's one of the main reasons he was banned.


----------



## EriitoOokami (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> How about this guys: BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. It's 40 bucks, and if you care this much about piracy, then you should have some extra money.



No u

worthless comment


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loses dignity. But I'm sure that's nothing around here.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

I would love to see how people can get a revolution. I mean are you guys serous about this? A revolution? What the hell kinda drugs are you guys on?
What are you going to do? Make a crap load of spam threads hoping the mods don't delete them? Wow. I most say that's freaking amazing idea right there if I were on crack.


----------



## grape_garden (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> How about this guys: BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. It's 40 bucks, and if you care this much about piracy, then you should have some extra money.



Most people I've encountered on this site who are waiting on some kind of patch or firmware update have a hard copy of the game, myself included.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> How about this guys: BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. It's 40 bucks, and if you care this much about piracy, then you should have some extra money.



I would love to but I am what 4chan would call a "poorfag". Thats why my only means of playing games on my ds is through my DSTT which doesn't even work on newer games half the time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> How about this guys: BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. It's 40 bucks, and if you care this much about piracy, then you should have some extra money.


This


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I would love to see how people can get a revolution. I mean are you guys serous about this? A revolution? What the hell kinda drugs are you guys on?
> What are you going to do? Make a crap load of spam threads hoping the mods don't delete them? Wow. I most say that's freaking amazing idea right there if I were on crack.



Well someone tried DDoS a few days ago but they're such n00bs.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

EriitoOokami said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is this worthless, its true, if you cared so much then you would buy the freaking game and join the people, like me who have the reatial copy and can laugh in the faces of people who can't play it ( Just to put salt in the wounds I also have my edge with HG on it which works flawlessly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry. (Literally)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Yes and according to the rules they should have just banned the duplicate accounts and not all of them.
> Well, check again..You do know to read?
> 
> QUOTE# After being suspended or banned anyone caught sneaking back onto the forum under an alias or "suspension/ban evading" will be banned.


Direct quote from the rules..


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 21, 2010)

Rykin122 said:
			
		

> No, because of 2 reasons:
> 1. You'll get banned easilly
> B. You can't upload pre-patch version on GBA


There you have it people. Even if he were to be unbanned, you can forget it about it. He isn't coming back anyways. I will not post the link however, but a google search might help you find him.


----------



## MrBubbles (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> How about this guys: BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME. It's 40 bucks, and if you care this much about piracy, then you should have some extra money.



Yeah man, I really don't get it. When I was a preteen I played through Silver with like a 50% english patch that stopped working at Johto. As soon as the retail game out I got it within a week. What's with kids these days being spoiled to the point where their parents can't spare 40 bucks. Especially since I'd wager most of them have a modded Wii so I wonder where their disposable income is going, lol.

Anyhow I forgot to direct link to the Japanese-English patched version of Soul Silver, here ya go:

POKEMON SOUL-SILVER PATCHED JAPANESE ROM


----------



## Linkpal (Mar 21, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I would love to see how people can get a revolution. I mean are you guys serous about this? A revolution? What the hell kinda drugs are you guys on?
> What are you going to do? Make a crap load of spam threads hoping the mods don't delete them? Wow. I most say that's freaking amazing idea right there if I were on crack.


You know, being an admin myself (on a fairly large forum I co-own), we probably would have handed out temp-bans to those spamming and whatnot. These guys are being pretty lenient. I commend them for their patience.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still would have to be on some kinda drug to think that is a great idea


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Rykin122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well congratulation to him.


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

MrBubbles said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be a dick.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's all the backup my argument needed so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers Toni


----------



## grape_garden (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wait, if you guys have the copy, WTF? What DO you want?



I like being able to have all my ROMs on one cartridge, as well as the ability to regularly backup my saves, which I can't do with the commercial _SoulSilver_ ROM.


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's done well it's a "good" idea depending on the perspective. But I doubt anyone could pull it off.


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 21, 2010)

How about someone closes this?


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wait, if you guys have the copy, WTF? What DO you want?
> I DONT HAVE IT. l2read posts.
> 
> 
> ...



I was under the impression he was just banned for making said duplicate accounts, which then one of his accounts should have remained unbanned. But if he had been banned previously for another matter that does make sense.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 21, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> MrBubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSecondOne (Mar 21, 2010)

... Few statements from both sides add up, but w/e. I'm pretty sure few people here are thinking clearly right now. If you disagree with how things are run, migrate to that other site that whoever was banned went to. I'm sure it has housing more fitting for you, and you'll do the people here a favor.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

grape_garden said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-Snip-

Also people are remembering that they are asking for something that will be helping them bypass Anti-Piracy which will be applied to an illegally obtained rom ( yes backups are illegal even if you have millions of copies of the retail you don't have permission to back it up ) and I know people are going to reply to this saying I have the original and I just want the fix to save space, your lying, I'm sure that there is a small majority who are in this position but I know that these are the people who are not complaining and are waiting patiently for a firmware update or a universal patch

-Snip-

I was right


----------



## HBK (Mar 21, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ emopouting.

smd.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many people since I joined have tried to hack this site, some did some annoying damage and others just annoyed the admins.
It would require more than a crap load of noobs to cripple this site.
Although a crap load of noobs have slowed this site down before in the past


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> EriitoOokami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replying to EriitoOokami, I in fact DO have a copy of the game. So, get a goddamn life, a goddamn job, and grow up.


----------



## grape_garden (Mar 21, 2010)

Also, this topic should not exist. It's just shitty drama faggotry and has no place on this board. Seriously, administrators, do you have any professional standards for your staff?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> I was under the impression he was just banned for making said duplicate accounts, which then one of his accounts should have remained unbanned. But if he had been banned previously for another matter that does make sense.


No he had Banned account, then got back with three more accounts...We wouldn't even noticed that at the time if original guy who this guy impersonated didn't contacted us reporting him.

There is more to it then most of you see, but people don't want to listen!


----------



## PikaPerson01 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why is this topic about e-drama doing in the Hacking section?


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

Leokus said:
			
		

> Everyone who thinks he should've got banned is a douche.


And why are noobs like you making junk accounts?


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right thats what I meant, he had a banned account BEFORE this whole thing happened and thus he had to be banned again because he was ban evading. This likely being the main reason he was impersonating another member so that he could avoid a ban.

Just curious but what was he banned for before?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Leokus said:
			
		

> Everyone who thinks he should've got banned is a douche.


He was rightfully banned, he broke the rules. Can't deal with that fact, leave.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Dopply said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always leave room for the possibility that I've made any given decision in error. I know people are mad, that's why I made this thread to kinda channel that a bit. I could certainly do without the insults, but again, I think I understand the crux of them, so it's all good. I appreciate the people who disagreed with me civilly, and have taken their posts into account. Right now I'm talking with the other mods about all this stuff. If in the end it turns out I screwed the pooch on this, I will publicly apologize. I'm only human, and I value our members. Nobody else on the moderating team stands up for newcomers more than I do, and I understand that they may not have settled into the way we do things around here quite yet. I was new myself a few years back.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

oFatmikeo said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another useless account...


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> I was under the impression he was just banned for making said duplicate accounts, which then one of his accounts should have remained unbanned. But if he had been banned previously for another matter that does make sense.Here you say he was banned FOR the duplicate accounts...
> 
> QUOTE(ZackVee @ Mar 21 2010, 11:42 AM) Right thats what I meant, he had a banned account BEFORE this whole thing happened and thus he had to be banned again because he was ban evading. This likely being the main reason he was impersonating another member so that he could avoid a ban.
> 
> Just curious but what was he banned for before?


Here you say he had duplicate accounts BECAUSE he was banned...

You clearly don't know what is going on.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> ZackVee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bold text buddy, past tense. Italics match what I do know now.


----------



## Law (Mar 21, 2010)

edit: beaten to the punch


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

For all the smart people here






Be jealous of my amazing paint skills


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> For all the smart people here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I thought we agreed not to employ children to do our art, you cheater.


----------



## czulki (Mar 21, 2010)

Why are mods spamming the board with useless topics?

Delete this or close, seriously. The mods hypocrisy knows no end.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

Go ahead. Let 'er rip.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2010)

czulki said:
			
		

> Why are mods spamming the board with useless topics?
> 
> Delete this or close, seriously. The mods hypocrisy knows no end.


It's either 1 spam thread or over 9000...Take your pick.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Liorot said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not porn, in fact I had asked an admin to make sure I wasn't breaking any rules.


----------



## grape_garden (Mar 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Also people are remembering that they are asking for something that will be helping them bypass Anti-Piracy which will be applied to an illegally obtained rom ( yes backups are illegal even if you have millions of copies of the retail you don't have permission to back it up ) and I know people are going to reply to this saying I have the original and I just want the fix to save space, your lying, I'm sure that there is a small majority who are in this position but I know that these are the people who are not complaining and are waiting patiently for a firmware update or a universal patch



It is legal to dump a ROM from a legally obtained cartridge, last I knew.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 21, 2010)

I have an idea: wait for respective patches for your cart, or get an AceKard. :Raises flame shield:


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)

czulki said:
			
		

> Why are mods spamming the board with useless topics?
> 
> Delete this or close, seriously. The mods hypocrisy knows no end.


Sorry about that, it was the only way I could think of to stem the tide of new threads being created.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2010)

Liorot said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must be 10 if you think that is porn.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Liorot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again take into consideration that maybe people cannot afford to buy anything like that right now. I have a total of 20$ to my name right now.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

Now people are bagging on regular members ( Who helps lots of people everyday ). Children are crazy these days

edit : its been deleted NVM


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 21, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I have an idea: wait for respective patches for your cart, or get an AceKard. :Raises flame shield:



Again take into consideration that maybe people cannot afford to buy anything like that right now. I have a total of 20$ to my name right now.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Winner! Acekards are $14!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And my money is in the negatives until 2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## injected11 (Mar 21, 2010)

grape_garden said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the last you knew was wrong (in the U.S.).


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

Can't afford the game?  Tough shit, end of.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats more than enough


----------



## The Composer (Mar 21, 2010)

grape_garden said:
			
		

> Also, this topic should not exist. It's just shitty drama faggotry and has no place on this board. Seriously, administrators, do you have any professional standards for your staff?



This.

I don't know how a mod can make these joke topics.


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2010)

ZackVee said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what you're saying, its okay to pirate if you don't have the money?
Where the heck are you from?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 21, 2010)

Let me see if I can't set this straight...

*Why the member was banned:* There were actually three reasons that lead to his removal. *1)* He was ban evading from a previous account, which if you read the rules, is an instant ban. It doesn't matter how productive you've been since your return, if you evade without informing us and giving you the chance to return legitimately you're disrespecting the staff, the rules, and this community.

*2)* Not only was he evading, but he was doing so with multiple accounts, something we frown upon in general. This aspect of the ban has been blown out of proportion, as it wasn't the core reason. Normally that would be a simple warn, either verbal or to the warn level. However when coupled with ban evasion, it's a major offense.

*3)* The third and final reason was actually the content of the original report that lead us to the discovery of ban evasion: This member was impersonating an existing member and feigning connections to him and people he knew. Why anyone would want or need to do this I don't know, as you'd be just as credible without the borrowed identity.

As you can see, it was a triple-threat of rule breaking, with the first being the most dire. It's an infraction we take very seriously, and is met with instant an instant ban.

*Why mthrnite made this topic:* I've seen some accusations of hypocrisy, power abuse, etc, but the fact of the matter is that he did so to have an open dialogue with the lot of you. As was previously noted, one of our rules is that staff decisions are not open for public discussion. This rule of thumb exists to quell what inevitably become flame wars and riots (ala this topic).

We generally encourage members to PM a staff member instead, so that the discussion can be had with minimal controversy from differing viewpoints. Instead of handling a hundred different topics or PMs, or ignoring you entirely, which is a staff members right, mthr chose to do it in this manner.

What you must understand is that a staff member openly invited you to disagree with him, give your input, and so on. He in no way was required to do so, but did anyway for your benefit. That's the furthest thing from fascism or hypocrisy, he was trying to include you all and make sure your opinions were heard.

*Stop with the flaming and spam:* Seriously folks, flaming doesn't help anyone. That goes for the regulars here who are quick to call the newly registered members noobs, as well as the new member that are up in arms about this matter. Lets be civil, lets be calm. As for posts like "QFT", there's no need to do so. The post is already there, we can all see it plain as day, quoting it and saying nothing in response is just a waste of a post.

I also hope that you all had a chance familiarize yourselves with the rules during this process, as that makes these discussions much easier when all involved know what's what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What do we have against patches?:* The short answer? Nothing at all. We welcome patches. However, as one member stated, a patch either exists or it doesn't. Creating a topic based around the idea of when you may have a patch completed, or asking for a patch contributes nothing.

Additionally, the topics become full of the same old replies. "When will the patch be out?, "Is the patch ready?", "Have you finished yet?". Asking that won't make it appear any faster, again, either a patch is ready or it isn't. If it was, it would have been posted, if it isn't, that's why it hasn't. 

Finally anyone can say they've made a patch and string people along for ages, especially during a hot release like this. The fact that this member was using the identity of someone else to post this suggests potential fraud. Now I don't know if this fellow's patch worked or otherwise, but ultimately it doesn't matter as he was breaking the rules to deliver it. And as mentioned, several more rules were broken in the period afterwords.

*The final word:* I hoped that helps, and if not, well, there's really not much more any staffer can say on the matter. Nor will any good come of these topics, so stop creating variants folks. Which in itself is a violation. As for this topic, it's already spun out of control (as these topics always do), so I'll be closing it up. If you have any additional concerns, PM a staff member.


----------

